#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  A6 Booklet - How To ?

## Lensmeister

Morning all,

 Hoping someone can assist. 

 I have a number of pages (about 30) that I want to print using an A4 printer in to a A6 booklet size. 

 I can do it using the Booklet function to A5 but I need it printed in the smaller format.

 I found a tutorial here  but it is for open office  is there a way to do the same thing in Word (Word 365 on Windows 10).

 Thanks for any help you guys can give me.

----------


## Lulugreg

Did you ever find out how to do this? It is pretty much what I am trying to do also but I am struggling with working out the layout of which page goes in which order...

----------


## Lensmeister

Hi,

Sadly not. If you have any luck please let me know s well  :Smilie:

----------


## Mrrrr

I print in booklet format using PDF-XChange Editor Free.

I first save my Word files as PDF, then simply print them on A5 format on A4 printer using the Booklet function.

But I think A6 also possible.

In the same PDF editor, if you simply want 4 x A6 on A4, then you can use its Multiple Pages per Sheet function and print a 2 by 2 on A4 which is 4 x A6.
You have multiple options for the positioning of the A6 pages on the A4 format, which changes their order:
- Horizontal
- Horizontal reversed
- Vertical
- Vertical reversed

If you print to PDF using a PDF virtual printer like Microsoft Print to PDF or Bullzip PDF Printer, you can test various options before actually printing the file on paper.

To test the positioning of the 4 x A6 pages in each of the options above, you can simply make a word file with 4 pages, each with a big number on it - 1, 2, 3, 4 - font size 250 or so.
Save that Word file to PDF.
Now test the 4 positioning options above and see if any of them fits your needs.
Note: there is also a "Reverse order" check which can mix the pages.

See attached picture for a screenshot from PDF-XChange Editor Free with the options mentioned above.

----------

